# Any news in regards to a potential extended edition?



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (May 18, 2021)

So there are approximatly 20 minutes of footage that has never been released say for small snippets in trailers and video game cutscenes and refferences in other supplimentary material. I just really want to see it and would be happy if anybody has any knews about a potential releases of it all.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 18, 2021)

I haven't seen anything, but here's a list someone made:





Is anyone looking forward to Lord of the Rings Deleted scenes next year? - Original Trilogy


Posted by Ronster on undefined



originaltrilogy.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 18, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I haven't seen anything, but here's a list someone made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The garbage of PJ never ends....


----------



## Olorgando (May 19, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> The garbage of PJ never ends....


I remember another idea they thankfully discarded: having Sauron appear at the Black Gate in his Annatar guise (which he was never able to assume anymore after the fall of Númenor!) to confront the Captains of the West directly.
Besides Arwen being a maddeningly absent love interest for the "central hero" (not really) Aragorn, the cookie-cutter-brained suit*s* were apparently also totally freaked out at the main baddie being practically invisible - which gave us searchlight-Sauron, I guess.
Probably the reason that the long-dead Azog was resurrected in the PJ TH films, as the cookie-cutter-brains wanted an on-screen prime villain; besides about 100 times more screen time for skirmishes to battles than is given in the book (tiny brains, like those of insects, spend a lot of time in standby-mode 😈 )


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 19, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> I remember another idea they thankfully discarded: having Sauron appear at the Black Gate in his Annatar guise (which he was never able to assume anymore after the fall of Númenor!) to confront the Captains of the West directly.
> Besides Arwen being a maddeningly absent love interest for the "central hero" (not really) Aragorn, the cookie-cutter-brained suite were apparently also totally freaked out at the main baddie being practically invisible - which gave us searchlight-Sauron, I guess.
> Probably the reason that the long-dead Azog was resurrected in the PJ TH films, as the cookie-cutter-brains wanted an on-screen prime villain; besides about 100 times more screen time for skirmishes to battles than is given in the book (tiny brains, like those of insects, spend a lot of time in standby-mode 😈 )


Yeah according to SES's link Annatar was part of it and Aragorn fights him at the Black Gates at one point but PJ decided to replace that with a troll...hope that garbage never sees the light of day


----------



## Olorgando (May 19, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah according to SES's link Annatar was part of it and Aragorn fights him at the Black Gates at one point but PJ decided to replace that with a troll...hope that garbage never sees the light of day


Actually, in a way it has - as "outtakes" in the relevant EE versions of TT and RoTK appendices.


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (May 19, 2021)

I would just really like to see that footage cleaned up even if just as extra bonus content. Also it would be nice to see Sauron actually burn somebody with that black hand of his in the battle and putting that scene were he reaches for Isildur in the right context.


----------



## Olorgando (May 19, 2021)

Þráinn Þórhallsson said:


> I would just rally like to see that footage cleaned up even if just as extra bonus content. Also it would be nice to see Sauron actually burn somebody with that black hand of his in the battle and putting that scene were he reaches for Isildur in the right context.


"Sauron reaching for Isildur" is pure PJ fanfic.
Granted, JRRT does not provide any details of how exactly Gil-galad and Elendil took Sauron down in that final combat - both perishing in the effort.
But in the film, Isildur slashes off all of Sauron's fingers except the thumb, IIRC, when Sauron "reaches" for him. In the book, Sauron must have been so seriously injured as to be unconscious (a difficult concept regarding a Maia, even an embodied one - which is why JRRT probably gave that description a pass). But in the book, Isildur cuts off only the one finger to which the ring was attached. Sauron is called "of the nine fingers" (as is Frodo later) for a good reason. In PJ's version, he would have had to be called "Sauron of the six fingers". No, I seriously doubt any of the outtakes shown in the EE's would add anything to the films. If even Boyens, Jackson and Walsh decided to give them a pass, considering all of the changes they allowed into the films ... naaaaah! 🤢


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (May 19, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> "Sauron reaching for Isildur" is pure PJ fanfic.
> Granted, JRRT does not provide any details of how exactly Gil-galad and Elendil took Sauron down in that final combat - both perishing in the effort.
> But in the film, Isildur slashes off all of Sauron's fingers except the thumb, IIRC, when Sauron "reaches" for him. In the book, Sauron must have been so seriously injured as to be unconscious (a difficult concept regarding a Maia, even an embodied one - which is why JRRT probably gave that description a pass). But in the book, Isildur cuts off only the one finger to which the ring was attached. Sauron is called "of the nine fingers" (as is Frodo later) for a good reason. In PJ's version, he would have had to be called "Sauron of the six fingers". No, I seriously doubt any of the outtakes shown in the EE's would add anything to the films. If even Boyens, Jackson and Walsh decided to give them a pass, considering all of the changes they allowed into the films ... naaaaah! 🤢


Still even in the books the black hand of Sauron is rumored to have been the bane of Gil-Galad so seeing Sauron burn him that way would be appropriate.


----------



## Olorgando (May 19, 2021)

Þráinn Þórhallsson said:


> Still even in the books the black hand of Sauron is rumored to have been the bane of Gil-Galad so seeing Sauron burn him that way would be appropriate.


Maybe. But I don't think they filmed that.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 19, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Maybe. But I don't think they filmed that.


No, I'm pretty sure they didn't. The only possibly extra scenes was scenes categorized as extended(such as the extra close combat scenes on the walls of Minas-Tirith when engagement caused by Mordor Siege Towers), here're the sources.


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (May 19, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Maybe. But I don't think they filmed that.


there are still hints that it might have been unless Mark Ferguson and Sala Baker are just posing like that
View attachment ScZ7Rcz.jpg

If not then we at least have the book, various artwork and this nice tribute


----------

